# Sammartini's late symphonies



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sammartini - the late symphonies Vol. 2
Accademia d'Arcadia/Alessandra Rossi Lürig
Brilliant Classics 94019
Performed on period instruments. Pitch A=430

I found this at Berkshire Record Outlet (berkshirerecordoutlet.com).

Giovanni Battista Sammartini (1701-1775) was a Very Important Person in the germination period of The Classical Style (it sort of says here). He was an all-around composer, except for opera, and was instrumental in the development of the classical symphony - from Baroque concerto and trio sonata forms rather than from opera overture.

I listened to the CD a couple times before reading the notes, and enjoyed the music. I thought there were faint echoes related to music from Mannheim, but I may have been influenced by his born-died dates. Try it, you may like it. And maybe open another 'curiosity window' in your mind.


----------

